# Bleachers



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How do your dogs handle bleachers and other open staircases scenarios?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a good job I've started reading "English Literature" again - at least I know now what "bleachers" are - I otherwise would have thought it was a hair product:-\" 

To answer your question, I let my pups walk up a number of open "stairways" - not too much but enough to get them used to them.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Bleachers, even the aluminimum ones, ladders, and open stairways seem no problem for us.

The only surface sensitivity we do have is very white very high gloss slick floors - know that would be a showstopper for someone but he does quickly "get over" them bit there is a pauser there and he walks like on eggshells for a few seconds.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bleachers, open stairs and suspended, grate catwalks are part of our selection. Sooooooo, no problem here. Speaking of bleachers, I've always said I was opposed to the electric chair. I think they should use an electric bleacher. More bang for the buck so to speak. 

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Pardon me??????


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If the "pardon me" is in response to my electric bleacher comment; it just reminded me of it. It's just a joke (sort of).

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah ît was but I've still not got it - I was blonde and still am with help.

Please spell it out for me......


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

With an electric chair, you can electrocute one person. With an electric bleacher you can electrocute multiple folks. ha ha. I guess it loses something in translation.

DFrost


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

never been an issue with any of my dogs with the exception of summer in AZ.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David Frost said:


> With an electric chair, you can electrocute one person. With an electric bleacher you can electrocute multiple folks. ha ha. I guess it loses something in translation.
> 
> DFrost


Ha, ha, I guess I've just got it! 

even the one about AZ.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah..."bleachers" are the folks who put peroxide in their hair and try and look like they spend time outside! \\/ 
So what do they call folks who spend time in tanning beds, beside rich? :-s


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> So what do they call folks who spend time in tanning beds, beside rich? :-s


Lamers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First time I ran up a bleachers with Trooper (about 6-7 rows high) he hit the top row and just kept on going. He bailed off the top and ran after the leaves that were blowing around the field behind the bleachers. 
Thought I broke my dog!  #-o 
he was fine and is still crazy as a loon!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Never had an issue with bleachers. But open grates are something that have been an issue. Try walking a dog with grates issues in the loop in Chicago where the sidewalk is more grate than sidewalk. :lol: Actually she did good.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've never had a problem with it. Course it probably doesn't hurt that my pups are taken to climb around on things like bleachers as soon as they are big enough. That's one thing I love about the local rodeo grounds, the ability to take dogs down there and play around on the bleachers, open stairwells, etc. without anyone coming along and bugging you about having them off leash (or that you are doing bitework LOL)










Later at 6 months.










I've met a few adult dogs who did have issues with them, if the dog has enough drive and isn't a total freak environmentally we've been able to get them over it, but I have met a few who just wouldn't do it. But bleachers weren't their only environmental issue either.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I like taking my dogs to boat docks on the river, were there are open grating walk ways and floating docks.

The pup had no problems with it, other than trying to drag me into the river  .


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Megan McCallister said:


> I like taking my dogs to boat docks on the river, were there are open grating walk ways and floating docks.
> 
> The pup had no problems with it, other than trying to drag me into the river  .


Megan this is a cool thing to do. I did it with my Lab. Small foot bridges, train tracks, working over Jersey walls are all good things. Keeps the handler fit too!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kadi now I see how you get those "special" soccer front row seats! :-$


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I love the Micky D type play grounds for exposing a pup to obsticals.
I know quite a few working terrier folks that keep sewer pipe, stacks of pallets, etc in their puppy runs.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I love the Micky D type play grounds for exposing a pup to obsticals.
> I know quite a few working terrier folks that keep sewer pipe, stacks of pallets, etc in their puppy runs.


Dog training via the Mc Anklebiters!:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Dog training via the Mc Anklebiters!:mrgreen:


The kids are really slow and can't out climb the dogs. 
Their high pitched, prey yelling is very realistic too! :-\" :wink: 
Moms can be a real drag on training though. :roll:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

That explains your STIMULUS PACKAGE...around here, we call it "creative financing!" \\/


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Stairs with grates. Skywalks Anne. Luckily, I only had a short term problem with skywalks over the road. EVERYTHING looked like air to the dog. I got him to focus looking up at me and just started up the stairs. It's not like he didn't know stairs so once he started with me he just did it. The flat expanded metal walk way over the road was another issue. He was looking down through it and looked like he was falling! I put him on stay (no prob. there!) walked out a ways then dismissed him. Again, once he was looking at me he saw solid floor all the way to me and just came running. After 3 more repetitions, he was good to go.

I've seen many dogs balk at manholes and floor drains though.

I had a streetwise veteran Police K9 track me (armed bad guy, night and unlit, large building search exercise) to a large employee restroom. He was sent in after the requisite "Come out with your hands up or I'm sending in the dog" warnings. I was hiding in one of the stalls standing on the toilet, fully expecting the dog to come drag me off kicking and screaming. He was barking his head off about 4 feet away from the stall, AT THE 4" FLOOR DRAIN! I even came out of the stall agitating and he still would not go past that drain... That was a new one to the handler. After, the handler said he had noticed the dog going around manhole covers but never thought much of it. It took a month to get that dog over those scary, stinky round things! I guess you can never train enough! It's always something...

Tim


----------

